# West palm beach~liver colored?



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Liver German Shepheard

SHE LOOKS SABLE TO ME.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

looks liver to me


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Doesn't look like bread to me.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Doesn't look like a German Shepheard either.
Maybe they meant German Shepherd? :silly:


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm going with sable


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:rofl: at least they were going for the "herd" sound 

hope someone nice takes her forever


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

Maybe a liver sable it could happen if 1 parent was a sable and both parents had liver somewhere in the lines. She looks to have a liver nose which would make her liver but she also looks sable so who knows. Very pretty girl to bad I cant go get her and Kane (my liver) would look great walking together lol.


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

I second the liver sable. She's pretty, I hope she finds a good home.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

You gotta LOVE that paw though! :halogsd:
Poor loyal baby, DESERVES BETTER!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Whitedog404 said:


> Doesn't look like bread to me.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

WOW- hello spell check. 

Bread--LMAO!!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Small adoption fee. Female Full bread Liver German Shepheard. call for details 561-904-6322


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Sable or liver this nice girl doesn't deserve to be on craigslist.........is it me or does it look as though she is holding that left leg at an odd angle?
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Looks like both to me. Could be the lighting but could this be a LIVER sable?


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

I don't see why it couldn't be a liver sable, like I said before would have to be 1 sable parent and both parents would need to be liver carriers. Thats what I would guess she is. Very odd color, looks a lot different than my liver/tan lol.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

jax08 said:


> small adoption fee. Female full bread liver german shepheard. Call for details 561-904-6322


 
what happenend to free to good home?


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Kerstone Shepherds - GSD Colors, page 2

Liver Sable Pup on that page, but I found this quote:

"Livers are also a dilution of the colour black. The liver colour replaces the black pigment on the dog. The liver also has a dilution of colouration on the eye and nose leather pigmentation. *Liver can be a combination of the liver with a black saddle or solid liver only.* It takes two genes of the same dilution to produce that particular dilute colour."


I don't know how that pup could be a Liver Sable then?


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Not to keep detracting from the main focus of this thread, but:

Specialty Shepherds -German Shepherd Kennels- Southeast Ohio

Look at the second male, Cedar, liver sable? And are they using him as a stud dog??


----------



## Gsdldy (May 7, 2010)

Looks liver to me, what gives it away is the nose leather. Nose leather is redish which is how you can tell a liver, the nose and eye rims will be red/chocolate color.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Melina said:


> Not to keep detracting from the main focus of this thread, but:
> 
> Specialty Shepherds -German Shepherd Kennels- Southeast Ohio
> 
> Look at the second male, Cedar, liver sable? And are they using him as a stud dog??


looks like it, I would avoid this breeder


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> Small adoption fee. Female Full bread Liver German Shepheard. call for details 561-904-6322


Was she free to good home? I just copied the ad in and it said small fee.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Jax08 said:


> Was she free to good home? I just copied the ad in and it said small fee.


Where did you copy it from?

*Liver German Shepheard (West Palm Beach)*

Date: 2010-07-08, 5:08PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]


 
Free to good home. Female Full bread Liver German Shepheard. call for details 561-904-6322 


Liver German Shepheard


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I copied it from the ad that you posted in your first post. I clicked on the link in the first post just now and it says the same thing..."small adoption fee". If I click on the link you just posted I get the same thing. You probably need to clean out your cache.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

It looks like a normal sable to me.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Jax08 said:


> I copied it from the ad that you posted in your first post. I clicked on the link in the first post just now and it says the same thing..."small adoption fee". If I click on the link you just posted I get the same thing. You probably need to clean out your cache.


That's weird? It still says free on mine.
I copied and pasted it and it says free.
They must have changed it.
BUT, I AM GLAD THEY ARE ASKING FOR A REHOMING FEE NOW.
IT'S A LITTLE SAFER FOR THE DOGS SAKE....NOT MUCH THOUGH.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

You probably need to clean out your cache.[/QUOTE]


How do you do that?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> Small adoption fee. Female Full bread Liver German Shepheard. call for details 561-904-6322


bump


----------

